# Taking the First Steps...



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

What do I need to do in order to begin a divorce? What kinds of divorce are there, do I need a lawyer, and how long do proceedings last? Thanks in advance! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

A lot depends on where you are and the statutes in place there. If you google your county and something like "district court divorce" you should be able to get some basic information for your locale.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

{{{hugs}}} to you, dear!


----------

